# Clean and new mot



## Pink Pussy (Sep 21, 2008)

Mad clean for the last week , got full mot too now so very happy with my first TT and i love it to bits got hubby to take some pics for me hope you like her

http://s265.photobucket.com/albums/ii21 ... =slideshow


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Looking good.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Great colour :wink:


----------



## Scotty225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice, great colour too :wink: Would like to see some frontal pics.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Scotty225 said:


> Nice, great colour too :wink: Would like to see some frontal pics.


I bet  :wink:


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Me too..

LOL :lol:


----------



## Pink Pussy (Sep 21, 2008)

You lot are soooooooo rude lol  
thanks for all your comments , i love my tt best car i have ever had. I will have to bring it to one of the meets beats going to my other halfs subaru meetings :mrgreen:

Diane


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

go on then, ill join in too.....great colour, nice TT's.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Not sure about the playboy bunny emblem but looking good :wink:

PS Happy Birthday


----------

